# Redruth, Cornwall To the Chunnel



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Finishing nights in redruth on 3-08 and travelling east to catch chunnel on 5-08.
I want one overnight stop somewhere in Dorset and one near folkstone. Any suggestions? Oh and I am also a french virgin and am going to play it by ear on tother side.
Any help welcome. Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If you make time and would like to see Canterbury there is an aire there at the Dover Road P&R. £2:50 services plus bus into town but no electric. 15 to 20 minutes from Tunnel entrance.

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry just looked and the 4th is a Sunday. Last time I was there you could not enter on a Sunday (you can leave though)

Dick


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

The NT CL at Stour Head Gardens is a nice stop over just off the A303.

51.105453,-2.315783

Harry


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Dick,
Subject to a better offer that sounds great for our folkstone stopover, I have never seen canterbury.

Just the half way stop now. ( I will be Krackered on sat night after nights). I am definately going to get an aires book before we go.

By the way Zebedee, we are finally going tweve months after we met you at a wet Warren Farm, Remember. 

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What sort of site are you looking for ?? CL, Campsite wild camping ??


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Dave

Check your PM box, greetings from just down the road!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wizzardi said:


> By the way Zebedee, we are finally going tweve months after we met you at a wet Warren Farm, Remember.
> Dave


Well done! :wink:

I'm certain you will enjoy it after the first couple of slightly nervous days. It's so much easier and more relaxing than over here.

What time are you arriving in France? I may be able to suggest the perfect first (_and last_) night stop, literally 10 minutes from the terminus at Sangatte.

Also - have you got an Android Smart phone?

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Sorry just looked and the 4th is a Sunday. Last time I was there you could not enter on a Sunday (you can leave though)
> 
> Dick


Very true you cant enter on a Sunday only exit so you have to arrive Saturday and it is now £3.00 but that still covers up 6 people on the bus and staying over night so still wonderful value.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Which route are you planning to take after Honiton? The A30 / A303 would be the usual one probably but that doesn't take you through Dorset. Are you going A35 / A31?


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all,
Thanks for your replies. So many questions, no answers ;-)

Mr Plod, we will concider any overnighters as we dont count our holiday as `started` til we get to france.

Zebedee, On mon 5th out and thurs 15th bach. both at around midday. yes I have an android.

Peribo, the route is completely flexible, it really depends on stops. If I hadn`t just finished nights I would probably go straight through to Canterbury.

Dave


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm afraid this won't help you either but for future reference we drive direct to the tunnel terminal via the M4/M25 and it takes 7-8 hours plus stops at 60mph.

Kev (up at Piece).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

OK Dave, that will work - assuming you just want to catch your breath and settle into the French experience on the first day.

Camping Les Erables at Haut Escalles is a very friendly site overlooking the Channel, so you can wave to people on the white cliffs of Dover! :wink: _(Don't go to the campsite in the town itself. It's fairly naff - even though it does have a small shop and quite a good restaurant.)_

Only six miles from Coquelles and there are lovely walks to stretch your legs, and two decent restaurants in the town (15 minute walk) if you don't fancy cooking on the first night.

50.91232°N 1.72051°E . . . . See attached map.

For the Android. If your French is less than fluent, have a look at *Quickdic*. Free App. Offline dictionary for lots of languages including French of course. Download the languages you want before you go to avoid roaming charges.

Dave

P.S. I said Sangatte before . . . meant to say Coquelles.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if you're ambling along rather than rushing, and using the A35 route you could stop over near Charmouth (C&CC and CC (affiliated) sites near there). Also any of the New Forest campsites, then up to M3 / M25 / M26 / M20 for tunnel. I wouldn't advise coming along the coast road (M27 / A27 / A259), it's rubbish.


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
One thing I forgot to mention, although there is only me and my wife, we have a huge bear like dog that weighs 8.5 stone. (She is a bouvier and very freindly).
This could impact on our stops

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I second the New Forest. Plenty of choice. Ocknell would be my pick, lots of hardstanding and easy in and out. 
As an overnight stop we habitually use Military Rd in Hythe. Loads of pubs and takeaways and dog walking area if required.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wizzardi said:


> Hi, One thing I forgot to mention, although there is only me and my wife, we have a huge bear like dog that weighs 8.5 stone. (She is a bouvier and very freindly).
> This could impact on our stops
> Dave


No problems at Les Erables.

It's a quiet lane outside the site, so no problems airing the mutt. For a longer and very enjoyable walk, turn right out of the campsite gate, left at the T-junction and look for the huge car park on the right a couple of hundred yards toward the town.

There's a pretty obvious path from there leading up to the top of the hill, where there's a panoramic restaurant which is not stupidly expensive. Or walk down the other side toward the coast and there's the best Frites van we have found in a long time.

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would second the suggestion about any of the New Forest sites, then the M3, M25 and M20 to Kent the following day. Taking the south coast all the way, particularly after Brighton, can be a bit slow and tortuous in places.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I live in Brighton but always go via M25 - the coast road is a shorter distance but adds about 1-2hrs depending on time of day you are travelling. The A27 from the M27 eastwards is very slow at the moment with patches of roadworks which tend to slow all the traffic into one long jam. Rush hour at Chichester, Arundel and Worthing are a nightmare, much better to get up on the M25, unless it's Friday afternoon.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Some years ago I used these two wild spots at Kimmeridge, near Corfe:

50.62001, -2.11681

50.63485, -2.13665


Not sure if they're still accessible or if that's what you're looking for.

Anyone else used them since 2009?


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions.
Dave


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

We use Blackhorse Farm CC site. Friendly clean (as you'd expect from CC) and only 10 mins from Eurotunnel. Do book in advance as gets very busy in August. 

Have a great trip


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you Colonel

Dave


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Colonel,
Just tried booking the blackhorse farm cc. Availability is ok, but they will not let me book online unless I join the cc club.
Not for me.
Dave


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

For me it is usually an on the day decision, 35 miles further on M4 than A303 but only about 20 minutes slower and arguably less fuel as you are in the cruise all the way. Heavy traffic off the motorway and it can be quicker.

Feeling lazy and Lady Groundhog having a drive would opt for M4/M25 etc but always avoid arriving M25 at usual heavy traffic times morning and evening to and from work.

Find leaving Falmouth at around 8am will get us past M25 comfortably before the rush starts, on to Black Horse CC site and overnight before the train early next day.


----------

